# 2014 Cheap or Free Finds



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

My future daughter in law was at the close out sale for a company she used to work for and set a couple of wonderful items aside for me. A cool fireplace and 2 painted windows that will be perfect in the new bar scene. Best of all, the owners who attend my party gave them to me for FREE! They're pleased they'll get to see them every year. Works well for all.



















Just need to add a fire effect to the fireplace and paint a couple of pirate ships into the window scenes and they'll be ready to go!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your future daughter-in-law sounds like a keeper Nice find!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Score!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wowzer!
Nice Steve!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That's the BEST! Yay for you. (and I'm not even a little bit jealous....)


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

those are great! Love the idea of painting a pirate ship in the "windows'


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice find!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome acquisition! Can't wait to see what you do with them. I like the idea of the pirate ships being painted in.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I found this Boris talking skull today at the flea market.
It's new in the box. Only had to pay 5 bones for him 
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1548&pictureid=19584


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Awww, man! Find!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice score Bob!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks 
I've never run across one of these Boris skulls before.
I think they are kinda hard to find?


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

*I purchased this lovely Victorian sofa for The Ghost Bar this past month. Less than it was worth at 250.00. It's old and in beautiful shape.*


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

While picking up a buddy of mine for work, we cut down an alley and something sitting on top of a garbage can caught my eye. Someone threw out a Fog machine with a timer/controller. We grabbed it and took it to work, wiped it down and cleaned it up, plugged it in.....Aaaaand the machine itself works!!! However the controller does not, but I hooked up my controller when I got home and put some more fluid in it and it works beautifully!!! SCORE!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lambchop, nice purchase!

HorrorKnight, Score is right!

I got a thunder and lightning strobe light for $3.00 at my local thrift shop. Works perfect!


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

great finds everyone. I picked this up for free and it is getting a make over now


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Saki.Girl, SCORE for sure!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I snagged this fireplace prop at Good Will for $15. All I really wanted off if it was the brick veneer for something else. But I thought it was still a good find for the material.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love that couch!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool find S L A M


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A friend of mine has access to several hundred cut pieces of lumber. The majority of it (around 2000 pieces) is 3/4 inch plywood, cut to 4 foot lengths and 1 foot wide. It's all supposedly in great shape having been in dry storage. I can have as much as I want for free as the building it's stored in has been sold and they need to empty it. We'll be using it to make our wall panels for this year's haunt, and this will save us a lot of money over buying new sheets of wood.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets ^ what a deal!!


----------



## Chilln (Jul 2, 2014)

Always finding $3 - $5 shiatsu massagers at swap meets. And, just picked up a craigslist $40 projector. No, not a wonderwall.  a real 2k lumen projector.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I got a nice little score today. How about not one but two 37" LED 1080p monitors for FREE! 
They came out of a hotel renovation. Don't know the whole story but these were bought for the job, installed. Then taken out. Since they were installed they couldn't return them. My buddy got 8 or 10. These were the last 2.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic find SLAM!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice score SLAM


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Flea Market finds:

Item on Left for $1.00, perhaps a pet urn, item on Right for $2.00, they said for flowers but I smiled to myself as I thought Mad Lab


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Got this mask and bloody hands prints at a yard sale for $1!!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

S L A M said:


> Don't know the whole story......


That is the same thing the guy who sells flat screens out of his van told me.  jk


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Hairazor - Those are spectacular finds!

I scored two more projectors!


----------

